# CANYON Grand Canyon AL 7.0 - was sagt ihr???



## chris_a4 (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

suche ein neues Hardtail und ziehe das CANYON AL 7.0 in betracht.
Wer hat bereits Erfahrungen damit und vieleicht mal ein paar Bilder. 
Bin 1,84 cm und würde gern Gr.M nehmen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Bilder in M.
Find es in weiss ziemlich gut.

Hoffe auf viele Antworten.
Chris


----------



## Anders (27. August 2009)

Grand Canyon AL 7.0  in Schwedische Test. (Vergleichtest gegen Grand Canyon CF 9.0)

Kohlefaser oder Aluminium - zwei HT im Vergleichstest












Test in Englisch (Google translate)

Test in Deutsch (Google translate)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (28. August 2009)

Hat denn niemand ein Grand Canyon AL????


----------



## Met87 (28. August 2009)

Hatte das 6er ... 2008er Special Edition ... bin aber relativ schnell auf Fully umgestiegen ...

Aber bis es soweit war ... machte das Bike einen sehr guten Eindruck ... geht ab wie ne Rakete das Teil ...

grüße


----------



## stone86 (28. August 2009)

chris_a4 schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand ein Grand Canyon AL????



 ich habe ein AL 9.0 SL, auch in weiss und M. Werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Lecher (28. August 2009)

Hab ein AL 8.0 mit dem bike bin ich sehr zufrieden...... aber wenn ich mir heute nochmals eins kaufen würde weiß ich nicht lieber beim händler um die ecke da brauch ich nichts einzuschicken Inspektionen schnell über die bühne und joar .......


----------



## harke (29. August 2009)

ein echter downhiller


----------



## domingo2 (29. August 2009)

Ich habe das GC 9.0 SL in Rahmengröße L und bin genau so groß wie du. Ich wollte auch zuerst Rahmengröße M nehmen habe mich dann aber doch für L entschieden und muss sagen das es die richtige Entscheidung war...kleiner wäre nix gewesen!


----------



## chris_a4 (29. August 2009)

stone86 schrieb:


> ich habe ein AL 9.0 SL, auch in weiss und M. Werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.



Ja,das wäre echt Super.Optisch ist Gröss M bestimmt besser.
Weiß wirklich noch nicht ob ich M oder L nehmen soll.


----------



## stone86 (30. August 2009)

Bilder sind nun in meinem Album. Leider ist das Bike gerade nicht gereinigt =/
Bin auch zwischen M und L geschwankt, bei 1,83m und SL von 86cm.
Bin aber mit meinem M super zufrieden!!


----------



## chris_a4 (31. August 2009)

stone86 schrieb:


> Bilder sind nun in meinem Album. Leider ist das Bike gerade nicht gereinigt =/
> Bin auch zwischen M und L geschwankt, bei 1,83m und SL von 86cm.
> Bin aber mit meinem M super zufrieden!!




danke für die bilder. das bike ist echt klasse. hoffe, das ich mich bald zum kauf entschliessen kann. M schein ganz ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yjogam (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Grand Canyon 7 und muss sagen, einmal Probe gefahren und kein Zweifel mehr, ob das Fahrrad, das richtige ist.
Es ist schnell, zuverlässig, sicher und stabil wie ein Panzer, leicht und flink wie eine Gazelle. Je mehr ich mit dieser Rennmaschine fahre, desto mehr will ich fahren...
Das Rad braucht aber Gelände!
Also bitte nicht in der Stadt!! 
Gruss,
Yolanda


----------



## Cortezsi (5. September 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Grand Canyon 7 und muss sagen, einmal Probe gefahren und kein Zweifel mehr, ob das Fahrrad, das richtige ist.
> Es ist schnell, zuverlässig, sicher und stabil wie ein Panzer, leicht und flink wie eine Gazelle. Je mehr ich mit dieser Rennmaschine fahre, desto mehr will ich fahren...
> ...



Stimme ich zu, aber das mit dem Panzer bezieht sich nicht auf das dellenanfällige Oberrohr.
Das 6er ist aber auch nicht viel langsamer...


----------



## yjogam (5. September 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu, aber das mit dem Panzer bezieht sich nicht auf das dellenanfällige Oberrohr.
> Das 6er ist aber auch nicht viel langsamer...



Mit Panzer meinte ich, dass das Fahrrad sich sehr stabil verhält bei Unebenheiten.
Ausserdem ist es auch sehr komfortable. Rücken und Oberkörper leiden bei mir nicht viel bei langem Fahren.
Gruß,
Yola


----------



## Austrian Beduin (6. September 2009)

Hi! Habe das 9.0. Aber meine Frau fährt das 7.0 und die Hochgradig zufrieden! Und das nach 3000km und 30.000Hm....


----------



## chris_a4 (7. September 2009)

danke.. meine entscheidung ist wohl nich nicht ganz abgeschlossen.
vielleicht reicht auch das al 6.0. mal sehen. werden die eigentlich bei canyon die preise fürs al senken bei dem schlussverkauf????


----------



## Cuscuta (7. September 2009)

Warte aufs Canyon Sparbuch (Mitte September?), da gibts dann sicher nochmal 100-150 EUR Rabatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (7. September 2009)

betrifft das alle räder.
nicht das das canyon al dann ausverkauft ist?


----------



## biesa (8. September 2009)

Habe seit 2 Wochen das 7.0er und bin auch top zufrieden, schönes mattschwarz


----------



## yjogam (8. September 2009)

Heute bin zum ersten Mal richtig Berg gefahren mit dem Grand Canyon, und fast nur Bergauf. Super! Ein geiles Ding! Sehr schnell in der Umsetzung und wenn steil Berg ab ging, sehr stabil.
Gruß,
Yola


----------



## chris_a4 (8. September 2009)

super.. das klingt ja alles sehr gut. werd nochmal warten bis mitte des monat´s - vielleciht wirds ja billiger.
weiss nur net wegen der rahmengrösse M oder L.
M sieht geiler aus. mmhh.


----------



## biesa (8. September 2009)

Habe jedoch nach meienr ersten Tour die Griffe gegen Spank lock ons getauscht, weil die alten leicht nach innen gerutscht sind.


----------



## Deleted 159632 (9. September 2009)

Ich habe die 2008 er Version vom 7.0 mit Rahmengröße L und bin super zufrieden. Jedoch könnte ich mir bei meiner Größe (183cm und 87cm SL) nicht vorstellen den Rahmen in Größe M zu fahren. Mein Nachbar hat sich heuer das neue Modell gekauft, weiß und Größe M und das hab ich probiert. Wäre absolut nichts für mich. Ich würde aber nicht zu lange warten mit kaufen, nicht dass das Bike dann ausverkauft ist.


----------



## jbt (9. September 2009)

Ich würde dir auch zu L raten... habe sowohl das GC AL 9.0 2009 als auch das GC AL 6.0 2008 SE hier. 
Bin beides schon öfters gefahren bin mit dem Gr. L viel mehr zufrieden. Bin ca. 180 groß. 
Dazu kommt es natürlich auf drauf an was du mit dem Rad machen willst. Rennen fahren, Touren usw... wenn es bequem sein soll dann auf jedenfall L, wenn es vorallem wendig sein soll dann M.


----------



## BillGehts (9. September 2009)

Bei 1,84 kannst Du ein L kaufen, ich würde aber trotzdem ein M nehmen. Wenn Du das MTB in dem ihm zugedachten Terrain fahren willst ist ein kleinerer Rahmen immer agiler und wendiger zu fahren. Bei Forstautobahnen oder auf der Strasse kann man auch das L nehmen, dann tuts aber eigentlich auch ein Hardtail. 

Die meisten kaufen ihre Rahmen zu groß. Bei 1,80 ist ein L definitiv der falsche Rahmen.


----------



## decline (9. September 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Bei 1,80 ist ein L definitiv der falsche Rahmen.



ja genau... du bist ja nur neidisch, weil wir alle über 1,80 groß sind


----------



## OldSwede (9. September 2009)

Vor wenigen Tagen wurden doch schon bei Canyon einige Preise gesenkt. Wird es im Rahmen der Sparbuch Aktion noch weitere Preissenkungen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 159632 (9. September 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Bei Forstautobahnen oder auf der Strasse kann man auch das L nehmen, dann tuts aber eigentlich auch ein Hardtail.


 
Es wird ja auch von einem Hardtail gesprochen, oder?


----------



## BillGehts (9. September 2009)

andi_d schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch von einem Hardtail gesprochen, oder?



Stimmt, ich habe AM gelesen. Dann ist das mit dem L Rahmen bei 1,84 sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. September 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe AM gelesen. Dann ist das mit dem L Rahmen bei 1,84 sicher die bessere Wahl.



soso, ist das nicht deiner meinung nach ein rad, was kein mensch braucht? aber dann ne größenempfehlung aussprechen...


----------



## BillGehts (9. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> soso, ist das nicht deiner meinung nach ein rad, was kein mensch braucht? aber dann ne größenempfehlung aussprechen...



Anhand Deine Avatars und Deines mehr als einfältigen Nicks sage ich mal lieber nichts dazu.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (9. September 2009)

chris_a4 schrieb:


> Bin 1,84 cm und würde gern Gr.M nehmen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Bilder in M.


Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät.. Also M ist bei 184cm VIEL zu klein!! Ehrlich, das wird nix! Da is auch nix mehr mit Agilität.. Das ist wie auf nem Kinderfahrrad!

Ich bin 182 und habe ein M bei Canyon probegefahren. Ergebnis ist, dass sich beim engen Fahren - sprich starkem Lenkereinschlag - die Knie mit den Lenkerspitzen ins Gehege kommen. Das ist mir gleich als Erstes aufgefallen, als ich drauf saß!

Also, nimm es in L und du wirst sehen, das Schätzchen ist sowas von agil, kein bißchen sperrig!! Und Singletrails sind meine Leidenschaft 

Bilder habe ich auch, nur nicht in weiß..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. September 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Anhand Deine Avatars und Deines mehr als einfältigen Nicks sage ich mal lieber nichts dazu.



ist auch besser so, *BillGehts*.


----------



## chris_a4 (10. September 2009)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps.Werd also L nehmen.
Werd euch berichten wenn ich es habe.
Bis dahin-gute fahrt an Alle.


----------



## jaloppy (10. September 2009)

Ich habe das 09'er GC AL 9.0 in M bei ~1,82 cm.

Ich war anfangs von der Größe sehr irritiert, da mein altes Rad eine doch sehr gestreckte Position hatte und ein 19" Rahmen war. Der 18.5" Rahmen des Cancyon wirkte mit dem kürzeren Oberrohr anfangs viel zu klein,, allerdings bin ich nach einem halben Jahr mehr als zufrieden. Eine L wäre zu groß gewesen. 

Die Geometrie ist extrem wendig und fahrstabil...


----------



## chris_a4 (11. September 2009)

TOLL.. es gibt das AL nicht mehr, schon seit 4 Wochen nicht. Und jetzt, wo es nochmal nachkommen sollte... bin enttäuscht. Kann mein Traumrad in weiss wohl vergessen. Gibts nur noch in Orange Gr.L oder halt Gr.M. Hab nochmal gemessen: bin 183. Schrittlänge 85.
Laut Canyon geht M. aber glaube nicht wirklich.

Bin echt enttäuscht. Muss ich wohl eine andere Marke wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (11. September 2009)

zu lange gepokert .... und auf Rabatte gewartet ... sorry ...

aber nimm es in M ... dann ist es eh wesentlich agiler ... und es ist einfach ein geiles Bike


----------



## chris_a4 (11. September 2009)

Nein, es gab es ja schon vor ca.3 wochen nicht mehr.
Aber M.. ich weiss nicht, nicht das ich da so gross aussehe drauf. und dann schlag ich am lenker an beim lenken. bin echt enttäuscht-dachte, das die bei canyon da nochmal nachlegen, zumal es ja die rahemn noch gibt in allen grössen und farben.


----------



## fun-ta (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch an der Entscheidung bein den 2010er Modellen, das 6er oder das 7er!?!?!? Ist das 7er die 300 Euro mehr wert??


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn dir die 300 egal sind, mach es von Farbe und SRAM oder Shimano abhängig. 
Das 6.0w hat übrigens etwas bessere Teile und Rocketrons, wenn dir Grösse M reicht und du vielleicht dringend eins in Deep Purple suchst (ist sonst gleich).


----------



## fun-ta (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
nein ich wills in weiß!! Da gibts beide in weiß! 183 da wirds mit M wahrscheinlich "eng"


----------



## chris_a4 (3. Dezember 2009)

fun-ta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein ich wills in weiß!! Da gibts beide in weiß! 183 da wirds mit M wahrscheinlich "eng"


 
hallo, ich empfehle dir eine M zu nehemn statt L.

ich hab das 2009 AL 7 in M-super, wie eine rakete.

grüsse, chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stone86 (3. Dezember 2009)

auch ich habe ein GC AL 9.0 SL in weiss, Gr M bei 182 cm. Fährt sich echt super!! Bilder sind im Album


----------



## UliVoelckers (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
nur damit Dir die Rahmengroessenwahl ordentlich schwerfällt - ich bin 1,85 m gross und fahre ein 2008er GC 6 in L (aber mit 2 cm kürzerem Vorbau).
Das Rad faehrt super! Meine Hauptaergernisse sind: Sattelstütze rutscht (hat Canyon inzwischen geaendert), und die Bremsen sind recht wartungsintensiv (auch geändert).

Falls Du wegen der Farbe nicht absolut auf weiss stehst, solltest Du nochmal über schwarz anodisiert nachdenken. Mein Rad ist weiss - find ich auch schöner, aber der Lack ist doch recht empfindlich.

Uli


----------



## Cortezsi (7. Dezember 2009)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Das Rad faehrt super! Meine Hauptaergernisse sind: Sattelstütze rutscht (hat Canyon inzwischen geaendert), und die Bremsen sind recht wartungsintensiv (auch geändert).



Habe da keine Probleme, liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, daß ich das Modell aus 2009 habe (mit neuentwickelten 2009er-Rahmen, statt Deines aus 2008).


----------



## Azrael1980 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi Grand Canyon Fahrer,
ich habe mal eine Frage:

Wie groß ist die max. Reifengröße am GC? Ich will mir evtl. ein 6.0 oder 7.0 kaufen aber ich will meine 2.4er FA weiterfahren, passen die? Ich weiß es wird eng mit den Felgen (offiziel ja nur bis 2.3).

MfG
Florian


----------



## tino91 (14. Januar 2010)

ich habe mir das grand canyon al 9.0 sl gekauft und bin eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden damit.nur will ich es jetzt wieder verkaufen, oder jedenfalls den rahmen.hat jemand interesse oder kennt ihr jemanden der interessiert sein könnte?und weiß jemand von euch wieviel ich da noch verlangen kann?
der rahmen ist in sehr guten zustand,hat auf dem schwarzen lack keine schrammen dellen oder ähnliches.nur sind die beiden ausfallenden auf der innenseite sehr veschrammt,d.h. der lack ist ganzlich weg, dies kommt von hastigen laufradwechseln beim wettkampf.
also wenn jemand interesse hat bitte melden. gruß


----------

